# Welche Materialien in den Biofilter?



## KOI-Petsch (26. Mai 2009)

Habe leider in der suche nichts passendes gefunden.

Habe meinen Filter soweit fertig, er besteht aus:

1Kammer: Siebfilter 
2Kammer: feine Filtermatten
3Kammer: Eiweißabschäumer
4Kammer: soll der biofilter werden
nun meine Frage,

Welches Material nehme ich am besten für den Biofilter?
und wieviel brauche ich für meinen 12000L Koiteich?

Habe an ein 210L Regenfass gedacht aber schickt das und wieviel muss da rein?

Habe schon etwas über __ Hel-X gelesen aber nicht wieviel ich für meinen Teich bräuchte und wie groß die Luftpumpe sein müsste um dieses in bewegung zu halten.

Entschuldigt das es bei mir fragen über fragen sind, aber mir konnte noch keiner wirklich weiter helfen.

Vielen dank schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## freimaurer (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Materialien in den Biofilter?*

moin

in der regel geht man von 10% teichvolumen als biofilter aus .da helix aber eine 4 mal so grosse besiedelungsfläche aufweisst reichen heutzutage 5%.

regentonne zur hälfte mit helix füllen und wasser marsch

gruss heiko


----------



## KOI-Petsch (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Materialien in den Biofilter?*

danke schonmal 

jetzt weiß ich nur noch nicht wieviel Luft ich dort reinblsen müsste um es in bewegung zu halten,

habe noch 1 Luftpumpe die nur 260L/Std pumpt ist nicht angeschlossen

und an meinem Eiweisabschäumer habe ich eine die 20L/min durch 4 ausströmer pumpt.

könnte ich evtl dort noch 1 -2 ausströmer für den biofilter dran hängen oder wird das dann zu viel^^

habe bedenken das dann zu wenig luft in den eiweißabschäumer kommt und es für den biofilter dennnoch nicht reicht


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Materialien in den Biofilter?*

hi
warum willst du das __ hel-x bewegen?
das ist nicht notwendig.
ich würde 200liter hel-x einsetzen, das sollte genügen.
du bräuchtets dann einen 300liter behälter.


----------



## KOI-Petsch (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Materialien in den Biofilter?*

wenn ich von 5% ausgehen würde müsste ich ja 600L für den biofilter einrechnen :shock 100L Helix kosten ja schon ca.80€. Oder wie war das gemeint?

Hatte nur gelesen das man es bewegen müsste ansonsten würde ja meine luftpumpe ausreichen um etwas sauerstoff rein zu bringen.


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Materialien in den Biofilter?*

hi 
also einen kommentar geb ich hier noch.
vllt hörst du ja dann mal zu.
man kann die filtergröße nicht pauschal in % angeben, da spielen andere faktoren eine rolle wie zb. fischbesatz vorfilterung usw.
100liter __ hel-x sind laut hersteller in der lage 1kg futter abzubauen (ohne bewegung).
allerdings sind diese angaben idealwerte die wir wahrscheinlich nie erreichen können.
rechne also mit der hälfte dann liegst du im grünen bereich.


----------



## KOI-Petsch (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Materialien in den Biofilter?*

höre eigentlich immer zu^^

man liest halt überall was anderes und jeder behauptet was anderes 

war abber alles schonmal eine große hilfe

mfg


----------



## gluefix (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Materialien in den Biofilter?*

Moin,
also ich benutze diese Tonkugeln für die Hydrokultur von Pflanzen (0,5-2 cm Durchmesser). Gibts in jedem Baumarkt teilweise sehr günstig im Verhältnis zu Spezialprodukten aus der Teichszene. Im Übrigen ist das dort vielfach angebotene Aquaclay nichts anderes !!! Es heißt nur anders und ist entsprechend lächerlich teurer. Falls es Einwände gegen meine Tonkugeln gibt, lass es mich bitte wissen. Ich habe diese Idee jedoch nicht selbst erfunden sondern hier im Forum mal als Tipp gelesen.
Gruß Benni


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Materialien in den Biofilter?*

hi benni
es geht um die oberfläche und die eigenschaften des filtermaterials.
du könntest auch alte socken in den filter schmeißen und es würden sich bakterien bilden. 
aber was ist mit der anzahl der bakterien, die reinigung und die evtl. toten zonen?

wurden diese kugeln nicht für einen bodenfilter schon mal eingesetzt?
dann wärs was anderes.


----------



## KOI-Petsch (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Materialien in den Biofilter?*

Hatte bisher immer lavagranulat genutz, es erfüllt zwar auch den zweck aber setzt sich schnell zu und ist nicht gerade wartungsfreundlich.

Denke wenn man etwas ordentliches will muss man schon etwas mehr ausgeben, bin mir nur nie so sicher ob die angaben der hersteller auch stimmen.

Deshalb Frag ich auch lieber nochmal nach oder suche in foren ob jemand schon erfahrungen gesammelt hat.


----------



## gluefix (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Materialien in den Biofilter?*



Jürgen-V schrieb:


> hi benni
> es geht um die oberfläche und die eigenschaften des filtermaterials.
> du könntest auch alte socken in den filter schmeißen und es würden sich bakterien bilden.
> aber was ist mit der anzahl der bakterien, die reinigung und die evtl. toten zonen?
> ...



Also mit der Bakterienansiedlung gebe ich dir natürlich Recht . Schließlich leben diese ja nicht nur im Filter sondern im Prinzip im ganzen Teich (Folie, Steinen ect.). Welches Filtermedium ist denn nun eigentlich gemäß der Fragestellung im Thread geeignet ?? Ich schätze mal wenn der Blähton nicht so super toll ist, dann sind es die Tonröllchen auch nicht. Bleibt uns denn da nur noch __ Hel-X oder wie das heißt ? Was ist eigentlich mit den guten alten Filterschwämmen ? Bin für jeden Rat zu haben um auch meinen (Eigenbau-)Filter zu optimieren. 
Gruß Benni


----------



## KOI-Petsch (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Materialien in den Biofilter?*

Habe heute 100L __ Hel-X bestellt dürfte fürs erste schicken.

Was haltet ihr eig von der Filter reihenfolge? Filtert ihr auch noch zusätzlich über Filtermatten? Bin am überlegen die Filtermatten evtl. weg zu lassen habe im mom  sehr feine filtermatten drinne welche sich relativ schnell zusetzten. 

1Kammer: Siebfilter (300my)
2Kammer: feine Filtermatten
3Kammer: Eiweißabschäumer
4Kammer: 100L Hel-X (14mm im 220L Fass)


----------



## Jürgen-V (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Materialien in den Biofilter?*

hi


> Hatte bisher immer lavagranulat genutz, es erfüllt zwar auch den zweck aber setzt sich schnell zu und ist nicht gerade wartungsfreundlich.
> 
> Denke wenn man etwas ordentliches will muss man schon etwas mehr ausgeben, bin mir nur nie so sicher ob die angaben der hersteller auch stimmen.



genau so ist es, was bringt mir das billigste material wenn es beschwehrlich zu reinigen ist und ich zb. 2 tonnen mehr brauche?



> Was ist eigentlich mit den guten alten Filterschwämmen ?



dann lieber ne japanmatte



> Welches Filtermedium ist denn nun eigentlich gemäß der Fragestellung im Thread geeignet ??



meiner meinung nach liegt das __ hel-x vorne.
beads sind zwar mit ihrer 1300er oberfläche noch besser, aber nur mit einer sehr feinen vorfilterung und gut durchdachter bauweise auf dauer einsetzbar.

natürlich ist das hel-x teuer, aber man hat es ein ganzes leben lang und darf
auch nicht vergessen das man durch die hohe oberfläche weniger platz (tonnen) benötigt die ja auch ihr geld mit den anschlüssen usw. kosten.
außerdem ist es leicht zu säubern und leistet eine menge.
deshalb wäre es zur jetztigen zeit mein favorit.


----------



## KOI-Petsch (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Materialien in den Biofilter?*

Habe heute 100L __ Hel-X eingefüllt und Filter Start Bakterien hoffe das sich ordentlich was ansiedelt?

Stimmt es das das Hel-X wenn sich Kulturen angesiedelt haben unter gehen? Im mom schwimmt noch etwas über der wasseroberfläche.


----------



## susiwhv (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Materialien in den Biofilter?*



gluefix schrieb:


> Moin,
> also ich benutze diese Tonkugeln für die Hydrokultur von Pflanzen (0,5-2 cm Durchmesser). Gibts in jedem Baumarkt teilweise sehr günstig im Verhältnis zu Spezialprodukten aus der Teichszene. Im Übrigen ist das dort vielfach angebotene Aquaclay nichts anderes !!! Es heißt nur anders und ist entsprechend lächerlich teurer. Falls es Einwände gegen meine Tonkugeln gibt, lass es mich bitte wissen. Ich habe diese Idee jedoch nicht selbst erfunden sondern hier im Forum mal als Tipp gelesen.
> Gruß Benni




Ich benutze auch die Tonkugeln (Hydrokultur)Bioballs und Lockenwickler


----------

